# Mercury 275 Verado FUel Supply Module



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Motor was running fine while idling. I gave her gas and it bogged down/stalled. No codes or warning lights. I restarted... and it stalled out. I figured it was a fuel issue. I took it to a Verado certified service center. They are quoting me 9 hours for labor. I know this is a common problem that was subject to an update from Mercury. My motor had the recall done in 2006. 
How much is a reasonable charge to have this repaired?
What have others paid? I'm fairly handy but prefer to leave motor repair to the "pros."
Thanks


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

lulurage said:


> Motor was running fine while idling. I gave her gas and it bogged down/stalled. No codes or warning lights. I restarted... and it stalled out. I figured it was a fuel issue. I took it to a Verado certified service center. They are quoting me 9 hours for labor. I know this is a common problem that was subject to an update from Mercury. My motor had the recall done in 2006.
> How much is a reasonable charge to have this repaired?
> What have others paid? I'm fairly handy but prefer to leave motor repair to the "pros."
> Thanks


lulurage,

below is a free link to verado club owners that may help explain part of the problem:

*The Verado fuel float problem explained*
« *on:* October 25, 2009, 12:09:51 AM »
Although this looks more a problem of the past now, due to the floats released in mid 08 , it might help to understand HOW ethanol is causing all sorts of hassles with the Merc float system.

The verado has a small canister down the back leg that has a spindle in the middle of it, and on the spindle rides a candy "lifesaver-like" float that goes up and down. As the motor uses up the the gas in the cylinder, the float drops and triggers a contact that turns the pump on to fill up again. When it gets to the top, it shuts the pump off. The problem occurs when the ethanol gets the cylinder out of round. That causes the float to "stick" - sometimes low, but mostly in the high position. When it sticks low, the pumps stay on and the system "overpumps", and the owner gets an alarm that the fuel pump has a critical error, usually "Vent high".. When it sticks high, the motor thinks it has plenty of gas, so it just turns off the pump. When it sticks high, *it gives no alarms*, the motor just acts like it's run out of gas, (which it has). This is also why some have some luck knocking it loose by tilting a few times, but it's a short term solution, it will stick again. And why a primer bulb inserted in the line will get you home, as it will keep filling the canister with a few squeezes every 5 min or so...

and e-10 affects all motors, not just verados - like Yamaha's here:
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/256022-f250-problems.html

Below is a crude sketch of the float canister and problem:










If you are out of warranty it's a couple hundred bucks to fix, or you can contribute here, see the pics on how to change it on the contrib sectrion, buy the parts from veradoclubparts.com and fix it yourself.

If you are storing the boat for a winter or more than a month and use ethanol, run it out of gas before storing the boat. This can be done by loosening the red castle filter so air leaks in and it will run out of gas in 15 min or so at idle.. Re tighten and store boat. It's the float sitting in ethanol that screws it up.

http://www.veradoclub.com/smf/index.php?topic=2450.msg16389#msg16389

I did research some posts in the forum that stated they paid $250 to get the FSM changed out. That sounds cheap to me, but could be true. The FSM assy lists for just less than $800.

I will keep looking for other posts dealing with this issue.


----------

